# Congatulations Mummy23angels :)



## Jo

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d22/jodielou/stuff/123084j.gif

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d22/jodielou/stuff/ththbpink.gif

Well done sweetie, and our first B&B baby yay

need details and piccies now!!


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbgirl.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/itsagirl.gifhttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/BnB%20blinkies/bcbbgirl.gif
---------------CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Layla

Congrats!!!

xxx


----------



## ablaze

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!*
:headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin:


----------



## Tootsie

Congrats When you get a chance you'll have to let us know everything.


----------



## MrsE

Aww Congratulations =D> 

Can't wait to hear all about her birth.

Charm X


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates all the best


----------



## stephlw25

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Caroline

*CONGRATULATIONS*


----------



## Rachel

Congratulations :D :D :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations!! :happydance: :crib:


----------



## mommy23angels

thank you so much! :)
birth story is posted, incase anyone was interested.. :)


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

So pleased for you babe!!

Our first baby on baby n bump.....hip, hip. hooray, hip, hip, hooray, hip, hip, hooray!! :dance:

Wishing you and your little girl all the best for the future babe! :hugs: x


----------

